# Desperation is the real mother of invention



## supersoaper3000 (Aug 30, 2010)

This one has a story behind it.
So this is my first year doing craft fairs and the response has been very nice.  But I have a (temporary) problem.  A rather important shipment of oils and EOs was subjected to a random package inspection at the Canadian border and as of today is more than one week behind the original delivery date.
So here I am doing a couple of craft fairs a week and I am unable to restock my best sellers!!   :cry: 
After the preliminary freak out and a couple of sleepless nights, I came up with an idea to fill some table space back up:  Warm up scraps and trimmings from my best sellers and mix it up with just a little melted base.  I worked it kind of like a meatloaf, letting the melted base turn pale as I worked it around by hand, pressing it down snugly into a mold and cut.
Viola!  a new product called fusion crystals!  Combining several different varieties of soap into one product (by color and smell) and presenting it as an alternative to folks who have a hard time making up their minds   

This one is made from 4 other varieties, the dominant smells are lavender and amber (out of about a dozen eos)










This one combines three different citrus based soaps (key lime, orange, grapefruit and lemon eucalyptus)









Now when I get those oils I can get to the half a dozen varieties that I am getting really low on  :?


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh my!  Those are stunning!


----------



## punkflash54 (Aug 30, 2010)

awesome looking


----------



## agriffin (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are wonderful!  You are brilliant!


----------



## carebear (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely!  So these are CP soap scraps plus clear MP soap?

Really lovely.


----------



## Sibi (Aug 31, 2010)

those soaps are lovely!!!!  you'd probably never have thought of it had you not been desperate!  Like many folks say and believe....everything happens for a reason!


----------



## Sincerely Natural (Aug 31, 2010)

Those soaps are beautiful!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job! I love it!


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Aug 31, 2010)

Holy Smokes!  :shock: 
Those are gorgeous!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## krissy (Aug 31, 2010)

wow! thanks for sharing! i think they are so pretty!


i have one question though: does the base melt away in water faster than the scraps? i had heard that MP dissolves faster and that it will leave little shreds poking out of the soap... :?


----------



## cwarren (Aug 31, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.

I finally got my EOs yesterday afternoon and am in the middle of a good 24 hour marathon of soap crafting before my next craft fair on thursday.

To answer a couple of questions:  All of my soaps are made with a clear M&P base, and so the scraps I used to make this were M&P not CP. 

In the irony department:  Last week (when my package was supposed to arrive) the temps in northeastern US were pretty mild.  Yesterday it was 101 deg. F. in my upstairs studio!!  Ah well work slow, work easy, work smart.  Another hot day in the forecast, guess I better get to work before it starts to get really hot.


----------



## sygrid (Sep 1, 2010)

You *"Rock"*


----------



## ewenique (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow!  You may have to add this to your regular line.


----------



## ToniD (Sep 2, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 2, 2010)

Wowser they are beautiful


----------



## dcornett (Sep 11, 2010)

WOW!!!  :shock:  Those are awesome!!!


----------

